# Recommend Handgun for Self Defense



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know anything about guns. I can barely spell "gun", but I think I should have one. Anyway, I'd like something that isn't going to break me financially, that is easy to use, easy to reload and is reliable and powerful. I would appreciate your recommendations. Thanks in advance! :-D


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maybe a red ryder?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Maybe a red ryder?


No way man! Those things are dangerous! =;:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

How about laser beams strapped to the heads of your entourage?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

How about a good set of lessons with someone who knows what they are doing before you decide? :wink: That's like giving a Malinois to a newbie dog owner...I rather like Berettas myself. Hope to get my dad's one of these days along with his .22. Good for zombie killin'! :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd buy a Smith and Wesson revolver, .38 caliber. Take lessons and learn how to handle and shoot safely. A revolver is a very uncomplicated, easy to use and relatively inexpensive weapon. People with little experience, in my opinion, should stay clear of weapons such as Glock, that does not have an manual safety. while the revolver itself does not have a manual safety, it's still a safe gun. If you want an auto loader, then I'd probably go with a Berreta or S/W or something with a manual safety. If it's for home protection I'd buy a Remington, 870, 12 gauge shotgun. I'd load it with 2, 00 and 3 slug rounds. Personally, if I'm at home and feel I need a gun, it's the first thing I grab. I have no young children so it's sitting there ready to do exactly as it was designed to do. Regardless of the type of weapon you decide, obtain the proper safety classes, learn to use it and think of curious younguns (if that's a possibility). I was given one very important piece of advice that I think of everytime I pick up a weapon; " You own that bullet, until it stops."

DFrost 

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> How about a good set of lessons with someone who knows what they are doing before you decide?


That's the dumbest idea I ever heard! :wink: :mrgreen: Besides, I've already made up my mind after seeing a video of an anti-tank gun. I'll take two of those please as I need one for the car too. :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'd buy a Smith and Wesson revolver, .38 caliber.


That's what I have as my carry gun. My first gun, however, was a Springfield 9mm. I could shoot it a hell of a lot better than the .38 (smaller gun, bigger recoil), but it wasn't practical for concealed carry - too big and heavy for that. 

The .38 is not a gun you want to take to the range and shoot for more than about 10min. It kills me and is not accurate beyond about 15ft. THAT took some getting used to, because with the 9mm, I was killing paper at the end of the range! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on the 870 for home defense! 
Uncomplicated and super reliable.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

go to your local shooting range and try out a bunch of different things. If it's home defense, nothing beats a 12g mossberg 590 or remington 870 are the ones you want and you can find them for about $200. Consider a 20g as well because you can shoot it with one hand and from around a corner.

Regarding handguns, if you're a good shot then any caliber will do and if you suck at shooting then you're pretty much ****ed regardless of the caliber so that brings us back to the shot gun. You want to load the shotgun with a slug for the first shot and then .000 there after, that will create some serious doom for the guy on the wrong end of the barrel. 

If you a person who think the world is coming to an end then get a 12g and 9mm and then .45 as they will be the most common rounds you will encounter when you can't buy bullets from a store.

Another cheap weapon is the Mosin Nagant, I've seen them at Big 5 sporting good for $79. I don't have one but my neighbor has one and tipped me to the idea. Good for sniping and cheap he says. I went to buy one and started to feel like a nut so I didn't get one but as of mid Feb there were several at the Big 5 by my house and they were $80


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Patrick, for a first timer, get a gun like a Ruger SP101 in .357 mag. You can shoot .38 specials in it and they are a lot cheaper....and you will need to practice. It is a small but stout double actions that you can easily push down between the back and the cushion of the seat in the car so it isn't noticeable but is at your fingertips. I used to carry one around in my overall pocket. Got a H&K 45 compact in a belt 1/2 holster that is on my pants belt..... under my overalls. You got to remember, having a gun is like having a rock if it isn't loaded. A rock is decidedly better if your gun isn't within reach. You wouldn't be livin in AZ would you??


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris, I think you got a bug or something I clicked your link ant it took me someplace else


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i second (or third whatever) the 870 for home defense. plain jane 870 express with mag extension will take care of most anything you need. easy to shoot and maintain. 

if you are a total newb to shooting guns the single best thing you can do is go to a range and sign up for instruction and training. Try and find a place that has a wide variety of guns you can use during your training, this will give you an idea of what best suits you. the best gun for me may not be the best gun for you. i can pick up a 1911 and shoot well half assing it, but i cant shoot a glock half well if i try as hard as i can. i used to sell tons of guns at the shops i worked at and this isexactly what i would tell people who asked what you did.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My fav carry gun is a Glock 19. Important to try different make/models to see what fits best in hand, then practice practice practice. On hot summer days I carry a Keltec in my jeans pocket, perfect for t shirt days.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Walther P9 

A hand gun should feel like the extension to your hand. e.g comfortable and balanced


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

A Remington 870 gets my vote overall for home protection. As for handguns I'm with others who say go to a gunstore with a range and test them out . Whatever fits best for you get and take classes . 

I started my Law enforcement career carrying a S&W 357 . Shot ok but it wasn't all that confortable to me . Later went to a Glock 40 cal. and love it . I shoot regularly in the top 10% of my department . For me the Glock just felt like part of me and was super easy to shoot accurately with plus I've shot thousands of rounds through it without ever having a problem .


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Maybe a red ryder?


You'll shoot yer eye out, kid!

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> go to your local shooting range and try out a bunch of different things.


There's wisdom there. It's not the sexiest answer, but you'll find you just prefer certain kinds, how they feel, function, shoot, etc. I really like a .357 Mag. On paper, it's not what I'd have thought, but it just feels right (my dad's got a S&W revolver in DA/SA that I shoot, a former police model, must have had a trigger job as well, shoots really nice) and what I end up being most accurate with somehow. It also shoots .38's and 38 Specials which are cheaper than .357 Mags. I also like the Beretta 90-Two .40 S&W that I got not long ago. Some would hate it (longer trigger pull, ergo & design are not for everybody), but it just _felt_ right in the store. Initially, the recoil & muzzle-flip took a bit to get used to, but a few magazines later and it felt pretty good. I also REALLY liked the feel of the CZ I tried, the Springfield 1911 felt nice, and the Springfield XD or XD(m) is one I'd like to get in the future. You can keep your Glocks though; I didn't care that they were butt-ugly, which they are, they just didn't feel right to me, didn't like them. If you like them, they're cheap and known for being accurate, reliable, and inexpensive. Hard to fault their rep, and people that like them tend to love them so you have to respect that. Of course, I could say all of that good about the XD from what I've been told.

I'm just getting back into shooting, but it's a fun hobby and everybody seems to have their preferences. I'm sure I'm tons of unhelpful. Mike Suttle seems to know a ton about guns, maybe he'll chime in. I'm just here for the fun of it. :-\"

-Cheers


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you ladies and gentlemen. I'll keep your recommendations in mind and go to a gunshop and try them out.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

You managed to find the one topic that might get people riled up more than dogs (especially the old guys with mustaches that hate everything that doesnt have '1911' in the name)


I like glocks because they are the most durable gun you can get, like having a diesel honda/toyota, the lack of a regular safety was mentioned, but thats actually a big plus for inexperienced people (and most cops)

9mm is smart, can carry more rounds and can be more powerful than a 45 if you get +p rounds.


I dont normally carry my glocks or snub nose 38, keltec in the pocket is by far the most convenient, and upgrading to the KAHR 380 soon.


*springfield XD's too


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Also, anyone that doesnt carry a gun is a fool thats just walking around like a sheep waiting to be a victim (gun, dog, and home alarm are necessary at a minimum)


The Gift of Fear, and Grossman's 'On Combat' should be required reading for everyone


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

GLOCK 19 OR 26. 

I prefer the G19 but it is bulky to carry. G26 is good for home defense and for CC.

Can't go wrong with either. They are accurate and simple. Pull trigger go bang. Learn how to shoot correctly and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt Grosch said:


> Also, anyone that doesnt carry a gun is a fool thats just walking around like a sheep waiting to be a victim (gun, dog, and home alarm are necessary at a minimum)
> 
> 
> 
> ok cowboy ! Phoenix must be pretty rough eh? giddy up...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

.38, 870. (Racking an 870 will bring fear to those on the other end, and make you feel a LOT better when you NEED a gun. 

If you have need for a rifle (which you shouldn't from the sound of it) get an SKS. They are the heat, simple to operate, cheaper than an AK. That is my preferred zombie killin weapon.

Make sure what ever you get you can get a light on it, or carry one with you. It is dark half the time. Big responsibility carrying and even bigger when you clear your house or your yard with it potentially pointed towards your neighbors. 

Don't point it at anything you don't want to kill and know your backstop before you shoot.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> I don't know anything about guns. I can barely spell "gun", but I think I should have one. Anyway, I'd like something that isn't going to break me financially, that is easy to use, easy to reload and is reliable and powerful. I would appreciate your recommendations. Thanks in advance! :-D


I would start by asking yourself why do you need a gun. What has changed in your life that you think warrants deadly force.
If you still think you need to use deadly force the situation should dictate the weapon best suited for the task. Or you might find it is best to modify your lifestyle to remove yourself from situations where you feel at risk.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3007J0ha0


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Home Protection? Most top named makers are very good, they have to be to stay in the firearms market. If it is used for the home or business, a Glock 19, 9mm using JHP is nice or a S&W or Ruger SP101 .357 revolver will do. The size of the gun doesn't matter if you can't keep rounds on target at 15 feet!

Many ranges will let you test guns and ammo for a modest fee...Plan on spending about $500 for a well made new handgun. Home security: dead bolt locks, pins in the window sashes, cut shrubs low to see all sides of the house, dusk to dawn lights or motion activated lights, curtains closed, a dog that will bite, and firearms safety classes for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Craig Wood said:


> I would start by asking yourself why do you need a gun. What has changed in your life that you think warrants deadly force.
> If you still think you need to use deadly force the situation should dictate the weapon best suited for the task. Or you might find it is best to modify your lifestyle to remove yourself from situations where you feel at risk.


 
Our President changed? He has proven to be the top gun sales man in history you know.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3007J0ha0


I'm feeling a little lactose intolerant. After all of that cheese, and all.

-Cheers


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Craig Wood said:


> I would start by asking yourself why do you need a gun. What has changed in your life that you think warrants deadly force.
> If you still think you need to use deadly force the situation should dictate the weapon best suited for the task. Or you might find it is best to modify your lifestyle to remove yourself from situations where you feel at risk.


I decided to take up pimping down on Orange Blossam Trail and also sell a little crack on the side. But it's dangerous so I want to make sure I can take out anybody that tries to come between me and my ho's and addicts.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> I decided to take up pimping down on Orange Blossam Trail and also sell a little crack on the side. But it's dangerous so I want to make sure I can take out anybody that tries to come between me and my ho's and addicts.


Good answer Patrick! 

I personally don't think anyone needs a "reason" to carry a gun. It's our right, use that right. 

If the criminals knew we were all packing and on the same playing field, I'm 100% positive crime would plumit drasticly.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Fathi Shahin said:


> Matt Grosch said:
> 
> 
> > Also, anyone that doesnt carry a gun is a fool thats just walking around like a sheep waiting to be a victim (gun, dog, and home alarm are necessary at a minimum)
> ...


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Our President changed? He has proven to be the top gun sales man in history you know.


and ammo as well (silver lining)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Politics will lock it in a heartbeat!

DFrost


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

This should suffice for home defense!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPtvGCeE7zI&feature=related


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

No Politics… I saw a poster at a gun shop thanking him for the increase in business. I thought it was a very nice jester


----------



## Austin Matthews (Apr 19, 2010)

I think this has already been sufficiently answered, but 'll throw my input in 

There are many options. For a medium-priced good handgun get a Smith and Wesson .38 or a Browning High Power. For home defense your best bet would be a shotgun with an 18 inch barrel. Mossberg 500 or Remington 870.


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW I find this topic really bizzarre LOL I am in Australia and noone carries a gun over here, well except the crook of course. There is strict gun laws over here, all guns must be licensed. Is this the case in the US? I just never hear people talking about guns so freely over here and wondered what the criteria to owning a gun is. I am not in any way a gun enthusiast so maybe people do talk about them a lot more I just dont hear it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Vanessa, let me ask you a question about something you said; In one part of your post you state; "noone carries a gun over here, well except the crook of course."

In another part of your post you stated: "There is strict gun laws over here, all guns must be licensed."

Now that begs the question; if there is strict gun laws, how do criminals get guns. Surely they don't license criminal only as work related tools. Ok, that's kind of tongue in cheek. Making something against the law does not mean it won't happen. As you said, the only ones that have them are criminals. If guns were outlawed here, the criminals would still have theirs. If all goes well and someone breaks into my home, while I'm here, if the moon is right, if I have enough time to realize what's going on, I do have the where-with-all to stop that break-in. 

DFrost


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

David like I said I am in no way an enthusiast of guns so I am not up on all the laws to be honest. I know guns must be licensed here that is all I know really. I do know certain people have guns but they must be in a locked gun safe etc... 
As for the crooks having them, well.... ya know, the black market!!! The buggers seem to be able to get anything they want LOL
I just found it really interesting that you guys speak so freely of guns over there and it really seems to be the norm to have them. Just different to here thats all :razz:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand the difference between countries and laws. Also, there are a lot of folks in the USA, like you, that don't know that much about guns, don't own any and really don't care about them. Don 't let this forum be your sole basis for forming an opinion about us and our guns, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Vanessa Dunstan said:


> WOW I find this topic really bizzarre LOL I am in Australia and noone carries a gun over here, well except the crook of course. There is strict gun laws over here, all guns must be licensed. Is this the case in the US? I just never hear people talking about guns so freely over here and wondered what the criteria to owning a gun is. I am not in any way a gun enthusiast so maybe people do talk about them a lot more I just dont hear it.




Depends on what part of the country. In the more liberal areas, west and especially east coast. They have very strict gun laws, but also expect you to flee your house if a burglar breaks in and you can be criminally charged if you shoot them as opposed to escaping out a window. These states heavily regulate and license gun ownership.

In more conservative states like Arizona and Texas, they are much more relaxed and support private citizens having guns.

In the US, all criminals have guns.


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

There is a fairly new pistol called the Judge not sure the manufactor. It shots pistol rounds 45 and it also shoots .410 shotgun shells. great for home defense like the 870 but easier to carry and doesnt need two hands to use in a home defense situation.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

As an aside, I find the Smith & Wesson TRR8 to be one of the coolest and most well-thought out designs of a gun I have ever seen.

http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/HG_0208_03/

That is something I would eventually love to own one of.

-Cheers


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Robert E Lee said:


> There is a fairly new pistol called the Judge not sure the manufactor. It shots pistol rounds 45 and it also shoots .410 shotgun shells. great for home defense like the 870 but easier to carry and doesnt need two hands to use in a home defense situation.


Taurus is the manufacturer.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Vanessa, not everyone has guns in America (though it can be the stereotype). I actually don't own any, but I've gone shooting with my father and my brothers several times. Liked his Beretta enough that he'll give it to me at some point most likely along with his .22 pistol. Both me and my husband are both black belts in martial arts (not that necessarily means anything, because it doesn't, kinda like sport trained dogs... :-\") and I do keep machetes in the house. Good for weed whacking and zombie killin', plus you never have to reload! :wink: One of my favorite books I've read in awhile is the Zombie Defense Guide by Max Brooks. Tongue in cheek survival satire at its best.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"9mm is smart, can carry more rounds and can be more powerful than a 45 if you get +p rounds."

The +p rounds can be hell on some guns.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Vanessa Dunstan said:


> WOW I find this topic really bizzarre LOL I am in Australia and noone carries a gun over here, well except the crook of course. There is strict gun laws over here, all guns must be licensed. Is this the case in the US? I just never hear people talking about guns so freely over here and wondered what the criteria to owning a gun is. I am not in any way a gun enthusiast so maybe people do talk about them a lot more I just dont hear it.


Vanessa, this is why more gun laws are fought against so hard. 
We don't want the crooks to be the only ones carrying guns. :wink:


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

A shotgun seems to be the best thing for home defense but I'm not sure if you have kids that it is the best.

I'm sure there are people on this list that know a lot more. I've thought about a shotgun for home defense but am afraid with slugs in the shotgun that it may go through sheet wall into one of my kids room easier than a pistol. Plus, you have the bigger spread of bbs if using buckshot. A shotgun seems to me the most idiot proof especially at a high stress time. You point the gun in the general direction and shoot. A pistol is much harder to hit something especially during times of stress or excitement. It reminds me of people who can shoot targets but then when it comes to hunting miss their shots.

Anyone care to comment on a shotgun as home defense when you have children.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I prefer a large slurpee straw and some 4 ply toilet paper, they never hear it coming and it feels like a booger when it hits.

We're not allowed to have guns for anything other than hunting or target shooting here so we're pretty much ****ed in that respect.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jack, the average bedroom with sheet rock/drywall wont even stop bird shot.
Kids are gone but the grandkids are here a lot. They have absolutely no access to any firearms and nothing is loaded anytime they are over. I have easy access and the alarms (dogs) to give me more then enough time to load. Simple as that!
We can go back and forth all day long about the pros and cons. Bottom line is you must be comfortable with firearms or you had better just leave them be. 
Three weeks after my son moved into his house it was broke into while he was there. Didn't even know it till he went downstairs and saw the window screen ripped and his laptop missing. 
He didn't have a dog OR his firearms with him because he was still moving things. 
Since he confiscated my JRT and brought his firearms over there I seriously doubt it will happen again.
.........Well...........his screens still get ripped occasionally....but that's because of that crazy little bassid JRT that doesn't allow anyone within half a block of his house. 
I told my son that the trail of dollar bills on his front steps and into the house could be viewed as baiting but he's young and ambitious. :grin::grin::wink:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I prefer a large slurpee straw and some 4 ply toilet paper, they never hear it coming and it feels like a booger when it hits.
> 
> We're not allowed to have guns for anything other than hunting or target shooting here so we're pretty much ****ed in that respect.



what about potato cannons?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqrAYg30bp8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6oXaH7IZQ


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> what about potato cannons?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqrAYg30bp8


 :-o "Potaot cannons"!
My brother-in-law took out my dad's purple martin house from half a football field away.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't use slugs, it defeats your point about firing under stress. Shot shells aren't as likely to penetrate out the bedroom, through the hall and into the kid's room. The damage is more devastating at close range, but very unlikely lethal the further out, and especially through cover.

Better yet IMO, to _train under stress,_ and shoot the largest caliber you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> Fathi Shahin said:
> 
> 
> > 1) anyone that doesnt carry a gun any where is obviously waiting to be a victim and totally unprepared to defend themselves or their family, no debate on this, just people that know and people that dont
> ...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o "Potaot cannons"!
> My brother-in-law took out my dad's purple martin house from half a football field away.


damn straight! My dad was into making potato guns when I was a kid and I haven't fired one in 10-15 years. I hadn't thought about them since this thread and the idea popped into my head. So I got to looking up youtube links and holy shit there are some serious potato gun nutters out there.

Like this dude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HDKDz2kw04

He's so ****ing serious about it and that calmness in his voice is a bit chilling...8-[


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

You'll need two guns, both will serve similar purposes, in a very different fashion.

Buy a remington 870 police magnum from a pawn shop as your bedroom weapon. Load it with oo buck. Shooting a rhino or charging comic book villain center mass with oo buck is the same thing as these targets being hit by 9 blackpowder .30 rifles at the same time. The transfer of kinetic energy is immediate, and devastating. 

Buy a Glock 19 for your carry/car/home backup gun, load it with Cor Bon DPX ammunition, and put it in one of your low kitchen cabinets. 

The Glock is small enough to carry in many configurations but the frame is large enough to be held securely in your hand. Find your local gun range and find a mentor. Put at least 500 rounds through your Glock to break it in, and then have someone show you have to take it apart and clean it. 

I have owned almost every gun mentioned on this thread, and if I could only have one for concealed carry, it would be a G19. Many people make little jokes about the size of a 9mm round but none of these people would line up to be shot with a 9mm. While they are blinded by the flash from their 45 acp and struggle to get a second shot on target, a good shot with a 9mm can get off three shots in a tight group. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No worries! Some people from down under understand 

Australian singer Steve Lee and his video "I Like Guns"


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> what about potato cannons?


 
I found a potato cannon last year on a camping trip, it was in the bush and I have never seen one before. I just saw a 4" white pvc pipe about 3 ft long with two wires going to a switch, we shot it 

Turns out the part they fill with hairspray or whatever was overloaded and blew the side out so the thing was turfed, didn't see any fingers or anything.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

This is my personal favorite potato gun body shot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6oXaH7IZQ&feature=related

Some of the comments are hilarious.


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Vanessa, this is why more gun laws are fought against so hard.
> We don't want the crooks to be the only ones carrying guns. :wink:


Very good point :lol: The damn things scare the sh*t out of me LOL my husband actually wants one but I keep saying no LOL there is a guy that murdered his brother walking the streets here (whole other story) but thats the only reason he wants one LOL too easy to pull the trigger and think later


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

Plenty of sage info to comb through.

For home defense: yes, the Rem 870, the Moss 500 - I have a Winchester 1300 - it all depends on your preference. You already got the rundown on loads and lights.

As far as handguns, find what you like and what likes you (i.e. fits your hand and is a natural grip), learn to shoot it and shoot the hell out of it. 

Don't shy away from a revolver if you find one that suits you - simple is good. You got the run down on calibers and loads.

Create good technical habits by starting with a .22

I really only pipe up because no one has mentioned the SIG. I *love* the Sig Sauer. My P229 in .357Sig is my favorite, favorite, favorite - a bit punchy. I've shot the P229 in 9mm (a lot)and it's easier than breathing. I have a P220 in .45, which I also love and is a dream to shoot, and a P239 in .40, which is to me quite solid but not nearly as sweet to shoot. Maybe it's the slimmer stack.

If you're talking carry, then get the gun that you'll carry. The tricked out Kimber does you no good if it's in the car. A cheapo mouse-gun that you keep on your person will do you more good.

Have fun looking. Have fun shooting.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> "9mm is smart, can carry more rounds and can be more powerful than a 45 if you get +p rounds."
> 
> The +p rounds can be hell on some guns.




but not an issue for any good ones that should be considered (glock, springfield, etc)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Matt Grosch said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ware the camo pajamas to bed
> ...


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> but not an issue for any good ones that should be considered (glock, springfield, etc)



Sure.. If you only shoot +P in a defense situation.
Otherwise, I have to disagree... +P rounds will tear apart a Glock, and Springfield...in fact, they don't do any pistol justice until you get into the higher end ones, HK, Sig.. etc. and even then I would be careful.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I took my concealed carry permit with a 44 rem mag. Ruger and a SP101 .357. The .44 is a sweet gun with the 300 gr XTPs. The H&K is more suitable for concealed carry.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> Mike Scheiber said:
> 
> 
> > No, normally boxer briefs
> ...


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Having worked in a gun store I had the opportunity to sell hundreds of handguns to the public. Some knowledgeable some have no clue. 

The most sound advise I can suggest is the following:

If you own only one gun, and only one gun, I can only suggest a revolver. Preferably in .357 mag. 

All mfg suggestions aside, choose a mfg. with a reputation for quality. (S&W, Ruger, Colt)

In a duress situation it takes a deliberate pull of the trigger (double action) to fire the gun. No safety, no jamming/stove pipping etc. no magazine latch to push by accident (it happens) leaving you with only one round in the gun. 

You can carry it concealed.

You can leave it on your night stand.

You can travel with it in glove compartment etc. (if legal in your state) 

*The advantages of a revolver far exceed the limitations. If you have one choice.

*It can not be stressed enough to get the proper training to handle the gun of your choice. Your life may depend on this someday.

Read Massad Ayoob ten commandments on concealed carry. An excerpt: "The gun carries with it the power of life and death. That power belongs only in the hands of responsible people who care about consequences, who are respectful of life and limb and human safety."


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Home Defense...12 ankle biters of all sizes with arms extended to the bad guy calling him "Daddy." Behind them is a very stout woman with hair in curlers and a Camel dangling from her lip...

Who in their right mind will walk into that???!:twisted:


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

get some mace, or a pocket knife.
I think everyone should have the right to carry a firearm, but not everyone should


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> get some mace, or a pocket knife.
> I think everyone should have the right to carry a firearm, but not everyone should


Amen to that.

I have seen, too many times people who should NOT own gun. Any kind of gun. 

They have gone through the police required safety course to obtain the permit, are properly permitted, and they have the legal right to purchase. This does not mean they know how to be safe with it.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave Cartier said:


> Having worked in a gun store I had the opportunity to sell hundreds of handguns to the public. Some knowledgeable some have no clue.
> 
> The most sound advise I can suggest is the following:
> 
> ...



Here's some other important pros/cons for deciding between a revolver/semi-auto
Selecting Your First Handgun


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

that's so funny how people think alike here it must be the dog traiing mindset, spilling over to guns.

mossberg 500 owner (870 will do fine, too)
glock 19, damn fine gun
a dog that will bite
CHL in the wallet

as far as Glock upkeep, even the biggest klutz can grasp the concept, it's got like 4 or 5 parts that are easy to assemble and put bac together after cleaning.

my wife shot the 19 a few weeks ago. although she shot the target in the bullseye the whole round at 15 feet (that made me proud right there), she hated the gun.

we'll see what she chooses, maybe a 22 something.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No biting dog in my house - no guns either - other than an old disarmed Ruger that belonged to my dad


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

cool with me Nancy, nothing wrong with that either.

i forgot to add that I never ever wish to be in a situation where the dog will bite a non decoy or where I am about to use the guns. But I do have them.

Too many people own guns that should be nowhere near them.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> No biting dog in my house - no guns either - other than an old disarmed Ruger that belonged to my dad


Good to know Nancy....where did you say you lived? LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the Glock. I have a 31. I really like the .357 sig round. It's a stout little booger.

DFrost


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i have a g-36. its pretty small for a .45. if you have big hands it wont be a very good fit. but it is very concealable. if i just want to go shooting i bring my hi-power. i love the fit of it. i wouldnt ever carry it myself because mine is not drop-safe. as far as recomending a gun, a gun is like a shoe just because one size fits me doesnt mean it will fit you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a side bar to this post.
Last night about a mile from my house a 57 yr old man was taking his evening walk.
There was an attempted armed robbery on the man. I say "attempted" because the man made good use of his cc and shot the mofo dead. 
The perp had robbed, at gun point, another person in the same area two days before.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

does anyone have any experience with the ruger lcp. i'm looking for something for the summer that wont worry the people with gun phobias so much.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just a side bar to this post.
> Last night about a mile from my house a 57 yr old man was taking his evening walk.
> There was an attempted armed robbery on the man. I say "attempted" because the man made good use of his cc and shot the mofo dead.
> The perp had robbed, at gun point, another person in the same area two days before.


The bad guy had a gun too, but the intended victim used his first? 

"Good use" indeed!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The bad guy had a gun too, but the intended victim used his first?
> 
> "Good use" indeed!



Yes!
The news didn't go into detail but it sounded like the age old warning for those that want a gun.
"Don't point it if you don't have the heart and/or training to use it."


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> I would start by asking yourself why do you need a gun. What has changed in your life that you think warrants deadly force.
> If you still think you need to use deadly force the situation should dictate the weapon best suited for the task. Or you might find it is best to modify your lifestyle to remove yourself from situations where you feel at risk.


That actually is not a bad train-of-thought, however . . .

There are lots of reasons to get a gun. Changing your lifestyle to remove risks is probably the best practice. That said, there is no guarantee that being in a nice city, neighborhood, house, or person will prevent you from ever being in harm's way. I find shooting to be a fun hobby with a very nice what-if perk. I hope to God I never have to use it, but homes get invaded in good neighborhoods, women get attacked jogging in low-crime cities, kids get abducted from upper-class families, there are probably 1,000,001 scenarios where things can go wrong even if your lifestyle would imply you should never be at risk.

To the OP and any wondering why to own a gun a/o what to get, Massad Ayoob seems to be the authority for researching this kind of stuff for the average citizen concerned with a gun for self-defense and the responsibility and gravity of choosing to do so.

A few Massad Ayoob links worth checking out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW_xaTf5oqI&feature=related (and the rest of the series)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ29lGSPPV8
Mainly about why to carry a _second_ weapon, however he addresses why people might think it's paranoid but the practicality of carrying that seems relevant to owning guns period.

http://findarticles.com/p/search/?qta=0&qt=massad+ayoob&tb=art&qf=all&x=0&y=0
I'd say peruse through a few; there's a lot, but his stuff seems pretty solid.

Regardless, I think it is a very effective means of self-defense and also a hobby I happen to enjoy. So, double-score! Also, Mas seems pretty articulate and non-paranoid, and he's a cop who specializes in the how's & why's about citizens responsibly owning and carrying guns. He's not some crackpot, but very respected and level-headed from everything I've seen and read about him. The "do you wear camo p.j.'s" questions, while cute, are a bit tiresome. There is a difference between owning a gun or two (or fifty!) because you enjoy it and are protecting against that million-to-one what-if scenario, and the guy who has stockpiles of guns and ammo all out of fear and never leaves his house because he lives in a state of legitimate semi-paranoia. I love how this gets you automatically labeled a nutter though.

-Cheers


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The gun-phobists perhaps have just as legitimate reason to seek professional counseling for their affliction.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

the great jeff cooper called popularized the term "hoplophobes" for these serious gun phobic types. 

to the OP, if you want some good reading on the defensive mindset and handgun training as a part of your everyday life i highly recomend Jeff Coopers book "prinicpals of personal defense"

whatever firearm you settle on have fun learning to shoot, stay safe and always remember the big three.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> The gun-phobists perhaps have just as legitimate reason to seek professional counseling for their affliction.


I don't have an issue with folks choosing to keep guns as long as they know what the heck they are doing but I do have issue with the slack way in which many folks do keep guns; it was always a major worry to me when my kids were little and going over to friends' houses.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

After reading some of the responses to my original post it could be taken I was anti gun.
That could not be farther from the truth.

When I was in a combat pistol league I would shoot 2000 rounds a week.
Cost was kept under control by reloading with a Dillon 650.

I was never a great shot but could draw and shoot at and hit 6" steel target 15 yards away in less than a quarter of a second.
My league average was 595/600 with 35-40 X's.
I only say this as reference for this statement: 
I know I have the skill to shoot the bad guy in the eye at 15 yards but would probably not take a 2 yard shot at a bad guy with a knife at someones throat.

I have owned more than my share of pistols both semi and revolvers.
The weapon I trust my families life to is a S&W 686 revolver.... pull the trigger gun goes bang EVERY TIME. 
If you have the skills to take another humans life without being a danger to others one shot with the proper round should do the job. (this in my opinion will take more practice than most of the law enforcement officers undergo)

I still stand by my original post.
Also I have to agree shooting is great fun. 
Some other good pistol skills books written by John Shaw, Brian Enos and J, Micheal Plaxco 

ps I have a nice collection of S&W revolvers so I load for many calibers and it does add up quickly so having 35,000 rounds does not put me in the nutter group.




David Ruby said:


> That actually is not a bad train-of-thought, however . . .
> 
> There are lots of reasons to get a gun. Changing your lifestyle to remove risks is probably the best practice. That said, there is no guarantee that being in a nice city, neighborhood, house, or person will prevent you from ever being in harm's way. I find shooting to be a fun hobby with a very nice what-if perk. I hope to God I never have to use it, but homes get invaded in good neighborhoods, women get attacked jogging in low-crime cities, kids get abducted from upper-class families, there are probably 1,000,001 scenarios where things can go wrong even if your lifestyle would imply you should never be at risk.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I don't have an issue with folks choosing to keep guns as long as they know what the heck they are doing but I do have issue with the slack way in which many folks do keep guns; it was always a major worry to me when my kids were little and going over to friends' houses.


guns are no different than anything else. my fatherinlaw thought it was a good idea to plant castor beans in his garden that he lets my kids pick and eat vegetables out of. i let my wife handle that one, i've never seen him move so fast to rip out those beans.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah - Don't make mama angry when it involves her kids' safety. - - I imagine he was just trying to protect his crops from critters with a natural poison.....and WAS NOT THINKING......


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Craig,



Craig Wood said:


> After reading some of the responses to my original post it could be taken I was anti gun.
> That could not be farther from the truth.


That's cool. I would have respected your opinion either way.



> When I was in a combat pistol league I would shoot 2000 rounds a week.
> Cost was kept under control by reloading with a Dillon 650.
> 
> I was never a great shot but could draw and shoot at and hit 6" steel target 15 yards away in less than a quarter of a second.
> ...


That doesn't sound like you were too bad. As for reloading, that's something I think I'll get into in the near future. I think it's fun, and reloading should pay for itself in a relatively short time.



> I still stand by my original post.


Your original post was fine. Even if you want a gun, your point was a good one. Some of the people I hear, read, or talk to about guns that want or have one also have lifestyle changes that could be made that would make them safer. Some just make stupid decisions and probably would not have enough bullets to stop all of the problems they created for themselves.



> Also I have to agree shooting is great fun.
> Some other good pistol skills books written by John Shaw, Brian Enos and J, Micheal Plaxco
> 
> ps I have a nice collection of S&W revolvers so I load for many calibers and it does add up quickly so having 35,000 rounds does not put me in the nutter group.


Cool! What's your favorite revolver? I like the .357, so the TRR8 has really piqued my interest.

And I thought "Plaxco" was Plaxico for a second. He could probably write a disclaimer brochure on concealed carry and some what-not-to-do pointers.

-Cheers


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave 
I really like the S&W 610.
For those that do not know it is an N frame that shoots both 40 S&W and 10mm.
With half moon clips 3 40 S&W and 3 10mm.
Bang bang bang BOOM BOOM BOOM.
I have not bought any new guns in a while but that TRR8 looks like a nice gun.
Be good


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> does anyone have any experience with the ruger lcp. i'm looking for something for the summer that wont worry the people with gun phobias so much.




probably edges out the keltec for the best cheap pocket 380, but I think keltec comes in a 9mm now, but that might be a bit of kick if you are dainty


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Michael Santana said:


> Sure.. If you only shoot +P in a defense situation.
> Otherwise, I have to disagree... +P rounds will tear apart a Glock, and Springfield...in fact, they don't do any pistol justice until you get into the higher end ones, HK, Sig.. etc. and even then I would be careful.




definitely not true, my police department issued speer gold dot 9mm+P, and Ive never seen or heard of that, its a small minority that have warnings against it, where did you get this info?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Matt Grosch said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: WTF Crawl back in your Y2K bunker and and chill, grab a soldier of fortune and twist one off sounds like there's allot of anxiety built up in you.
> ...


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> probably edges out the keltec for the best cheap pocket 380, but I think keltec comes in a 9mm now, but that might be a bit of kick if you are dainty


yes i'm very dainty i get confused for justin bieber alot.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> Mike Scheiber said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I dont really even have emotions let alone anxiety, just fyi, since every security minded person thinks EXACTLY as I do, .....you look pretty foolish to them/me
> ...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Screw the shotguns, here is a Ruger that is the cat's meow...and only two grand. If you can't hit em with this a shotgun isn't going to help you.
http://www.ruger.com/products/sr556/index.html?r=y


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ if you dont care, then fair enough, but just realize you are in one category and people that do care are in another


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> ^^ if you dont care, then fair enough, but just realize you are in one category and people that do care are in another


I should mention I've been a gun owner and hunter since I was in grade school we used to walk through town with our cased 22's and ditch them in the weeds by school in the morning and go squirrel hunting after school. Ive shot and killed every game animal and foul you can buy a licence for in Minnesota and lotso varmints.
Growing up and and even now guns in our family are viewed like tools no different than rakes and shovels.
Oil them up put them away till the next season comes.
People shooting wasnt and isn't a concern in our family so that's prolly why I steer clear and am creeped out by the gangsters and gunslingers and prolly why I don't know any violent crime victims.
I do support CC and have considered getting it but prolly wont it's way back on my shit that I want to do list.
I guess the only gun obsession I have if you can call it that is that my son give the model 12 my dad gave to me to his son.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.brasschecktv.com/page/754.html
Not about a handgun but a view about owning guns in a european country.
Figured it would fit into this thread.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I should mention I've been a gun owner and hunter since I was in grade school we used to walk through town with our cased 22's and ditch them in the weeds by school in the morning and go squirrel hunting after school. Ive shot and killed every game animal and foul you can buy a licence for in Minnesota and lotso varmints.
> Growing up and and even now guns in our family are viewed like tools no different than rakes and shovels.
> Oil them up put them away till the next season comes.
> People shooting wasnt and isn't a concern in our family so that's prolly why I steer clear and am creeped out by the gangsters and gunslingers and prolly why I don't know any violent crime victims.
> ...



Till the 870 came along the Model 12 was about the most reliable shotgun on the planet.
Definetly a hand me down. My buddy has 6 of them. All hand me downs from since hes the last of a line of hunters (dad, uncles, brother) that owned them.
A good one still brings a nice penny on the market.
The 870 was my son's first gun for his 16th Bday.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I should mention I've been a gun owner and hunter since I was in grade school we used to walk through town with our cased 22's and ditch them in the weeds by school in the morning and go squirrel hunting after school. Ive shot and killed every game animal and foul you can buy a licence for in Minnesota and lotso varmints.
> Growing up and and even now guns in our family are viewed like tools no different than rakes and shovels.
> Oil them up put them away till the next season comes.
> People shooting wasnt and isn't a concern in our family so that's prolly why I steer clear and am creeped out by the gangsters and gunslingers and prolly why I don't know any violent crime victims.
> ...




I was going to ask what state, knowing that it couldnt be somewhere like texas, might have guessed ohio, then saw it next to your name. There do seem to be strong regional differences in opinions on safety and self defense


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Springfield XD, very nice comfortable reliable gun.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

For those that have mixed feelings about guns, consider a gun as insurance. Considering what many of us pay annually for our health insurance, a gun is a bargain. Get the right gun and learn how to use it. Keep it safe yet ready. If the unthinkable should happen you have the opportunity to shoot some idiot dead as opposed to your family arranging your funeral or, worse, your child's. A "life" insurance policy can't do that. It only pays off if you're dead. A gun, however, _can_ "insure" your life or the life of your loved one. Anyway, that's the way I see it, for what that's worth. 

Thanks again to everybody for their input. There's a lot of people here that know their stuff!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Patrick Murray said:


> I don't know anything about guns. I can barely spell "gun", but I think I should have one. Anyway, I'd like something that isn't going to break me financially, that is easy to use, easy to reload and is reliable and powerful.





Patrick Murray said:


> For those that have mixed feelings about guns, consider a gun as insurance. Considering what many of us pay annually for our health insurance, a gun is a bargain. Get the right gun and learn how to use it. Keep it safe yet ready. If the unthinkable should happen you have the opportunity to shoot some idiot dead as opposed to your family arranging your funeral or, worse, your child's. A "life" insurance policy can't do that. It only pays off if you're dead. A gun, however, _can_ "insure" your life or the life of your loved one. Anyway, that's the way I see it, for what that's worth.


Quite a change, sometimes wishes come true :razz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0B_UZNtEk4


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thanks again to everybody for their input. There's a lot of people here that know their stuff![/quote]


I don’t know much about guns other than I like blasting shit! By time I am comfortable enough with my overall skill to use a gun in a hostile situation ill be half blind and deaf….. poor pizza delivery guy!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Patrick Murray said:


> I don't know anything about guns. I can barely spell "gun", but I think I should have one. Anyway, I'd like something that isn't going to break me financially, that is easy to use, easy to reload and is reliable and powerful. I would appreciate your recommendations. Thanks in advance! :-D





Patrick Murray said:


> For those that have mixed feelings about guns, consider a gun as insurance. Considering what many of us pay annually for our health insurance, a gun is a bargain. Get the right gun and learn how to use it. Keep it safe yet ready. If the unthinkable should happen you have the opportunity to shoot some idiot dead as opposed to your family arranging your funeral or, worse, your child's. A "life" insurance policy can't do that. It only pays off if you're dead. A gun, however, _can_ "insure" your life or the life of your loved one. Anyway, that's the way I see it, for what that's worth.
> 
> Thanks again to everybody for their input. There's a lot of people here that know their stuff!


WDF is all about education and finding direction :smile:


----------

